# rentrer dans le rang



## elisaf

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir qu´est-ce que cette expression veut-elle dire.
Contexte: L´acteur dit: "C´est deux, trois facilités pour _rentrer dans le rang..."_

Merci!


----------



## yserien

Pudiera ser "incorporarse, integrarse en el sistema"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *Yserien*.

La expresión* rentrer dans le rang* representa la imagen del niño bueno que se pone en fila (fila=rang). 

En sentido figurado significa renunciar a sus derechos con tal de obtener un beneficio pactado.

Si no me equivoco, en Argentina diríais: *achantarse*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Pudiera ser "incorporarse, integrarse en el sistema".


Se puede traducir por: *entrar en vereda*.

Vereda: :  camino angosto formado comúnmente por el tránsito de peatones y ganados, de modo que entrar en vereda es formalizarse, sujetarse a una conducta regular, obligarle al cumplimiento de sus deberes, entrar en una vida ordenada, esto es: entraren una senda estrecha...(María Ángeles Maeso)


----------



## josepad

Sólo para hacer el punto: en México no usamos la expresión "entrar en vereda".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


josepad said:


> Sólo para hacer el punto: en México no usamos la expresión "entrar en vereda".


Gracias pero... ¿cómo lo decis?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepad

En México, decimos "meter en cintura".


----------



## Paquita

josepad said:


> En México, decimos "meter en cintura".


 
Es la expresión que recoge el DRAE


> *meter *a alguien* en **~**.*
> 
> *1. *loc. verb. coloq. Someterlo a una conducta que se considera correcta.


 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=cintura

Pero no corresponde a "rentrer dans le rang" sino a "*faire* rentrer *quelqu'un *dans le rang"... Hay un matiz de obligación exterior cuando la expresión buscada sugiere voluntad propia del que adopta una conducta ordenada.


----------



## Marianne7

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
¡Hola!
Tengo un pequeño problema, no logro traducir la siguiente expresión:
_
"Mis en minorité au sein du conseil militaire, le général rebelle n'aurait pas été destitué pour autant. Il se murmure même que Bosco Ntaganda serait "rentré dans le rang"."_

Encontré la siguiente expresión que creo que se aplica:

Rentrer dans le rang, se soumettre après une incartade.

La verdad es que no sé como traducirlo:

_" Encontrándose en minoría en el seno del consejo militar, el general rebelde no habría sido destituido a pesar de ello. Incluso se murmura que Bosco Ntaganda habría...?"_


Merci d'avance


----------



## galizano

Un intento : .....;habría sentado la cabeza, se habría enmendado.  

Habría cantado la palinodia.


----------



## Pohana

_Entrar en el carril_ me parece que conserva el sentido de _rentrer dans le rang_.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Marianne7 said:


> Rentrer dans le rang, se soumettre après une incartade.


 
¿Disciplinado, sometido, alineado? (Hay que conservar, de alguna manera, el lenguaje militar... rang = fila).


----------



## Pohana

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ... el lenguaje militar... rang = fila...



Pensé lo mismo en relación al lenguaje militar pero en esta expressión rang = fila hace pensar también en una línea de acción, y es precisamente lo que se expresa cuando se dice _entrar en el carril_, es decir no puedes desplazarte en una dirección distinta a la pautada (un sentido asaz militar...)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que la expresión *volver al redil *podría ser una buena opción.


----------



## Marianne7

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- puesto en vereda

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Expresión que viene del mundo militar:
- entrar en caja


> Fuente
> *Entrar en caja. 1 *Mil. Quedar inscrito en la caja de recluta para ser llamado al servicio militar.* 2 Normalizar una persona su vida después de algún suceso que la ha desorganizado.*


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bientôt

¡hola! Siete años después, un pequeño aporte: "rentrer dans le rang", ¿"renunciar a sus prerrogativas"? Saludos et à bientôt


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola. Te doy la bienvenida.
¿En qué oración, dentro de qué contexto?
Lo que señalás me parece más bien una explicación de lo que quiere decir la locución. Quien es "puesto en caja" o "en vereda" se ve forzado a "bajar el copete" -y supongo que de algún modo renuncia a eventuales prerrogativas.
Literalmente, es "volver a la fila". En sentido figurado, "entrar/ser puesto en caja/vereda".  Reverso propone también "volverse más comedido", pero no me gusta tanto (una vez más, me parece más explicación que traducción propiamente dicha): Traducción rentrer dans le rang español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Reverso propone también "volverse más comedido", pero no me gusta tanto (una vez más, me parece más explicación que traducción propiamente dicha): Traducción rentrer dans le rang español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.


_À prendre avec des pincettes_ como se suele decir. Con todos mis respetos, las traducciones de Reverso no me  parecen muy fiables y resultan hasta descabelladas en algunos casos.



Bientôt said:


> ¡hola! Siete años después, un pequeño aporte: "rentrer dans le rang", ¿"renunciar a sus prerrogativas"? Saludos et à bientôt



Es otra opción, dependiendo del contexto, claro está.

_



			P. anal.
		
Click to expand...

_


> ou _au fig._ _Rentrer dans le rang_. *Renoncer à ses prérogatives.* _Les masses allemandes (...) rentrent dans le rang, quand on leur promet qu'elles vont manger_ (H. Albert, in_Mercure de France_, n o491, 1erdéc. 1918, p. 534 ds Quem. _DDL_ t. 21).


RANG : Définition de RANG


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> _À prendre avec des pincettes_ como se suele decir. Con todos mis respetos, las traducciones de Reverso no me  parecen muy fiables y resultan hasta descabelladas en algunos casos.


Comparto. Por eso aclaré que no me gustaba tanto.

Y en lo que respecta a "renunciar a sus prerrogativas", ante todo, muchas gracias por la cita de la definición. Precisamente por eso no me convence: porque es la traducción de la definición, es decir, de la _explicación _de la locución, más que una traducción de la locución misma. Creo que lo mejor es optar por alguna locución equivalente (como las que sugerí, u alguna otra mejor), y no tanto _explicar _lo que la metáfora quiere decir.


----------

